# non fertility related-need advice re puppy Tibetan Terrier



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, hope you guys can help..  We already have a Tibetan Terrier dog called Billy who is four years old.. he is my substitute baby!   Well, anyway, we decided to add to our brood and yesterday collected our new Tibetan Terrier puppy girl called Roxy.. (eight weeks old). Although I expected Billy to act a little put out initially, despite us making sure he was very much included in everything, he is really really put out. He is exlcuding himself from wherever Roxy is and leaving the room, she really wants to play with him but he is having none of it - he runs literally in the opposite direction! He has even snapped at her a couple of times.    

My question is.. how do we deal with this, do we leave him to come out of this sulk himself..., I'm really worried that he will always feel this way. Although Roxy is very cute, Billy means the world to me and I can't bear for him to be upset. I'm now thinking should we return the puppy  .

Any advice would be really appreicated.. I know there is a lot of 'doggy' people on this site with a wealth of knowldge and experience....

Thanks all
N
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Just make sure he has lots and lots of attention and a few extra treats, so he doesn't feel like she's muscled in and is taking all the glory.

Rub him in a towel, then rub her with it to put his scent on her, and always make sure you feed them at the same time and in the same place as each other. If he's anything like my parents' lhasa apso he'll be quite a sensitive, solitary sort of soul, but they get used to sharing if you're absolutely fair and keep making a fuss of him.

My two dogs took a while to get over themselves - it'd be the same with any creature!

xx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Miranda- we are paying him lots of attention and giving him lots of fuss, he just will not come near anyone whilst Roxy is around, even playing fetch, which he loves... just not interested... will keep perservering though..

Thanks again
Nicki
x


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

It's only be a day so things will most likely improve. Dogs tend to be pack animals and for four years you and DH have been his pack. Another dog in the family is a weird thing to him but not something he can't get used to. Just give it some time and as has been said give him lots of love and attention. He's probably a little jealous but before long he'll love having a friend to play with. Expect behaviour to become more 'doggish' though. When dogs live with exclusively people, their doggy traits tend to tone down, they bark less, are less territorial and are more 'people like', but when another dog is introduced they tend to band up together, bark more and generally be more doggy. 
Best of luck with it all.


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,
we introduced a new puppy when first one was 18mths old.The puppy was very cuddly-things like wanting to curl up & sleep in the retrievers' tail-he's not too keen on even having it brushed-so imagine what he thought of her using it as a bed!!!He did growl at her one or twice I think,but they both quickly got used to each other.They both learnt the other ones rules very quickly.

One thing our vet suggested was encouraging them to get together on 'neutral' territory.With us vet recommended we went to the beach a lot until she was vaccinated(washed twice a day),or really isolated woody areas.They got used to each other away from the home then,started to play together,looking after each other in that they both made sure nobody went missing,human or dog.Also the older one got a lot more exercise & was more relaxed at home.

It really didn't take that long for them to become besotted with one another.
Wishing you loads of luck,
love libra.xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Nicki

Billy will get used to it hun, he is sulking but he'll get over it!   We integrated two households when we got married; my Retriever and DH's 4 cats!  The cats were very sulky indeed and didn't even come in the house for over a month they staged a protest and would only go in the garden so we just fed them out there and left them to it, when the temperature dropped because winter was coming they soon saw the light!   Now 2 years on they all live in harmony together, they've established a pecking order (the oldest cat is definately top of the pile and rules all the other with a rod of iron!) and all's fine.

Just make sure he gets lots of attention, he's sulking because he's confused about his status in the pack, once he's weighed up how that's been affected by the new arrival he'll settle down! 

Take care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies... Billy still being typically male about all this!   Only kidding.. I know he must feel confused. Hopefully things will get better as time goes on... Roxy has had her first jabs, 2nd due in two weeks but I like the idea of taking them both somewhere to 'make friends' out of Billys manor so to speak!

Fingers crossed...

   to everyone... 

Take care all

Nicki
x


----------

